# migration palm/iphone



## jpm19 (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !
Je possède 1 palm treo 680 non synchronisable avec ical et carnet d'adresses sous mac : je dois utiliser le logiciel palm desktop.
Pour ce qui est de la synchro des notes, j'ai vu qu'il y a des applications possibles.
Pour ce qui est des contacts, je pense les retrouver tous par 1 exportation de palm desktop vers carnet d'adresses.
Là où cela semble + difficile, c'est avec le calendrier : l'exportation comporte des bugs : je retrouve des événements dont l'occurrence est terminée depuis longtemps dans i cal : c'est 1 peu le bazar.
Qui pourrait me donner des conseils ?

1 grand merci d'avance.

JP


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas du tout expert (si plus compétent, please!), mais ayant eu un Palm et préparant ma migration vers un iPod Touch, il me semble que tu devrais oublier Palm Desktop...
Si tes données sources sont dans iCal, Carnet d'adresse, tu devrais pouvoir les importer sans autre dans l'iPhone, éventuellement via iTunes. Voir ici: http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/ical-ipod-touch-et-symchronisation-236968.html
Ce qui me semble clair, c'est que Palm Desktop devrait devenir obsolète...


----------



## vfmac (19 Octobre 2008)

Avec un Treo 680, cela fait déjà longtemps que l'on *peut* synchroniser le calendrier du Tréo sur iCal et le carnet d'adresse du Tréo sur Carnet d'adresse de Mac OS.

Le passage vers iPhone pour le calendrier et le carnet d'adresse semble donc pour moi évident.

Par contre, ce sont les notes qui m'embêtent :
- quelle application utiliser sur iPhone et sur Mac ?
- a-t-on une organisation hiérarchique de ces notes dans cette application ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2008)

> - quelle application utiliser sur iPhone et sur Mac ?



Les notes ne peuvent être transférer du mac vers l'iPhone. C'est complètement con, mais c'est comme ça.

Pour pallier à ce souci, j'utilise Phone View



> - a-t-on une organisation hiérarchique de ces notes dans cette application ?


Non, et la, rien na faire


----------



## vfmac (23 Octobre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Les notes ne peuvent être transférer du mac vers l'iPhone. C'est complètement con, mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> Pour pallier à ce souci, j'utilise Phone View
> 
> ...



Merci Gwen pour la référence à ce logiciel qui semble bien intéressant. Les notes qui ne peuvent pas être synchronisées, c'est avec des détails comme ça que l'on voit que Palm avait vraiment bien conçu son PalmOS il y a déjà bien longtemps et encore aujourd'hui rien ne le remplace complètement.


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2008)

Apple avait l'expérience Newton bien avant Palm et c'est dommage de ne pas s'en servir par contre.


----------

